# Will a UK Qualified Plumber get plumbing work in Delaware USA?



## Jenko1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

I am being relocated to Delaware USA with my job and my husband is coming with me on a L2 visa so once he gets hes working permit he can work in USA. 

He is a UK city and guilds qualified plumber and wondered if he will be able to find work in Delaware with his UK qualifications? Or will he have to re take his plumbing and gain USA qualifications? If so how long would this take? 

Thanks 
Michelle


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

He will have to go through certification which is being handled on a state and local level. Google is your best start.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jenko1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am being relocated to Delaware USA with my job and my husband is coming with me on a L2 visa so once he gets hes working permit he can work in USA.
> 
> ...


Your husband will have to go through the plumbing certification process again, which and depending on his knowledge and experience, could take on an average 8 weeks. Please find more information about it here: Delaware Professional Regulation - Board of Plumbing Examiners - Licensure

Last summer (JUL), I hired 2 plumbers to work permanently in DE. One of them, is from Reading, UK; and as far as I can remember, he applied with the help of our training and development "gurus". It took them 7 weeks to polish him up (smaller outfits might not have the minimum 8 weeks mandatory training) , then sat a test (SEP) and by the end of NOV he was all licensed.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes he will need to be State registered and qualified, a system which I think is first class and much better than the UK's lack of effective control. He will be required to understand the structure of the buildings he is going to work on and the way in which his work can impact on the building, plus the local water regulations, his insurance responsibilities, etc.etc. I am sure that given the course he will have little or no problem "converting". (He may be surprised to find that water costs less in the Arizona desert than it does in the UK) I wish him and yourself all the luck in your new adventure!.


----------

